# renting an apartment in Ontario



## immamom

I'm still asking questions as we prepare for our move. Some friends mentioned to me that it will be impossible getting an apartment unless we have already secured a job since most landlords ask for a letter from an employer. Is this true for all places? We dont have jobs lined up but we have some monies saved that should get us through a year or so.

Would appreciate any feedback on this. If it makes any difference we're thinking of moving to the Waterloo/ Kitchener area although that's not set in stone.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin

immamom said:


> I'm still asking questions as we prepare for our move. Some friends mentioned to me that it will be impossible getting an apartment unless we have already secured a job since most landlords ask for a letter from an employer. Is this true for all places? We dont have jobs lined up but we have some monies saved that should get us through a year or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback on this. If it makes any difference we're thinking of moving to the Waterloo/ Kitchener area although that's not set in stone.
> 
> Thanks!



There's no doubt that some (perhaps most) landlords will be reluctant to rent to unemployed people. You presumably have the added problem of having no credit rating available to the landlord. I think it would be true for most, if not all, places. The one thing I can see to be in your favour is that there seem to be lots of rental vacancies at present (at least in Toronto). Now, landlords in Waterloo/Kitchener may be somewhat more lenient given that they are both university towns and as such there is an increased demand for rentals. If you meet much resistance perhaps you could offer double the last month's rent with half being returned when you leave.


----------



## richieyu

Hi immamom,

This is one of the hardest things for a new immigrant. How close are you with those friends you mentioned? One option you can do is to get a Co-signer. 

The other option as Auld Yin, some landlords will request for an upfront prepayment of rental (maybe up to 6 months - which isn't quite legal) but it happens. This has a lot of complications.

cheers,
Richie Yu


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA

richieyu said:


> Hi immamom,
> 
> This is one of the hardest things for a new immigrant. How close are you with those friends you mentioned? One option you can do is to get a Co-signer.
> 
> The other option as Auld Yin, some landlords will request for an upfront prepayment of rental (maybe up to 6 months - which isn't quite legal) but it happens. This has a lot of complications.
> 
> cheers,
> Richie Yu


Hi

I just moved to TOR on May 20 without a job lined up (guess I was lucky) but I also was single and didnt move with bag and baggage so my situation is comparing apples to oranges here. When I was searching for apartments on sites such as Craigslist and such, i did see some landlords advertise units for newcomers or immigrants...maybe they charge a bit more or take more of a security deposit as others mentioned. Also try www.viewit.ca and start a conversat...ifference in my favor too.
Good Luck to you.


----------



## immamom

Thanks all for the information and suggestions. I am also moving from the US and I lived in Montreal for 2 years (my husband did his post doc there) so I should have a credit record so hopefully this might help the situation.

I'm also going to check out that viewit site you mentioned.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA

immamom said:


> Thanks all for the information and suggestions. I am also moving from the US and I lived in Montreal for 2 years (my husband did his post doc there) so I should have a credit record so hopefully this might help the situation.
> 
> I'm also going to check out that viewit site you mentioned.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Just to add a last point...i think it all comes down to making the landlord feel comfortable you arent some whacko and have good intentions and wont do the property damage and have sufficient funds to live there without an income..(in todays world, this would be in the form of a little extra security deposit or giving up something else but not just your word)....so I think the viewit.ca site will help you start a dialogue with the landlord (might need a week to develop some form of trust)...

Itll work out...good luck.


----------



## jamescruz

It is difficult to get an apartment unless you provide a letter from the employer but it is not true for all places. Most of them will accept you if you can pay them adequately. Kitchener is a good area and hopefully you would be able to find a good accommodation easily.


----------



## jamescruz

*Renting an Apartment in Ontario*



immamom said:


> I'm still asking questions as we prepare for our move. Some friends mentioned to me that it will be impossible getting an apartment unless we have already secured a job since most landlords ask for a letter from an employer. Is this true for all places? We dont have jobs lined up but we have some monies saved that should get us through a year or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback on this. If it makes any difference we're thinking of moving to the Waterloo/ Kitchener area although that's not set in stone.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

You don't have to worry you can get reasonable and good rental Toronto apartment here in Ontario. You just need to do some research or contact right people or website for this.

Regards

Toronto Apartment
Torontosuitesdotcom


----------

